# Vise Recommendations



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

OK, enough is enough. I want to start tying my own flies.

What's a decent vise that will hold saltwater sized hooks?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I usually tie with a crazy cheap Super AA vise. They're like $20 I believe & I've never had any issues tying everything from #12 nymphs up to 12" long musky streamers on 7/0 Gamakatsus. Used the Super AA for years at the shop that I work at in Wisconsin & I'd definitely recommend it for practicality & for its great price.


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

I like the regal style vices as they are very easy to use without major adjustments. Plus they have the cool old look.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Get a rotary vise, I wouldn't mind having a Peak w/salt jaws, I use a Renzetti and I like it, I don't tie much bigger than a #2 though.


----------



## The_hub (Jan 12, 2015)

I use the atlas apex. It's a good rotary vise that's high quality and inexpensive. Also, you don't need monstrous hooks. I use gamakatsu sc15 size 1 and 2. It's what I tie 90% of my flies with.


----------



## ETibbs (Jun 20, 2013)

I use a Griffin Montana Mongoose. I have tied 2/0 to size 16 nymphs and it hold everything strong with minor adjustments. It came with a pedestal base and c-clamp along with a few other things and a hard carrying case. I love it


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

ETibbs said:


> I use a Griffin Montana Mongoose. I have tied 2/0 to size 16 nymphs and it hold everything strong with minor adjustments. It came with a pedestal base and c-clamp along with a few other things and a hard carrying case. I love it


I second this, I've tied up to 4/0 on mine with no issues.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> I usually tie with a crazy cheap Super AA vise. They're like $20 I believe & I've never had any issues tying everything from #12 nymphs up to 12" long musky streamers on 7/0 Gamakatsus. Used the Super AA for years at the shop that I work at in Wisconsin & I'd definitely recommend it for practicality & for its great price.


Took your advice on the Super AA vise. I've attempted to tie numerous flies with it so far, and it just sucks. 

The lack of a rotary function really diminishes from your ability to quickly rotate flies. It's a real pain when trying to wrap the hook with hackle or something w/o a rotary function too. Don't even think about trying to make crystal flash shrimp on this fly either.

I got a few gift cards from Bass Pro that I need to cash in, so I'm going to drive over there tomorrow and try a few rotary models out.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

60hertz said:


> Took your advice on the Super AA vise. I've attempted to tie numerous flies with it so far, and it just sucks.
> 
> The lack of a rotary function really diminishes from your ability to quickly rotate flies. It's a real pain when trying to wrap the hook with hackle or something w/o a rotary function too. Don't even think about trying to make crystal flash shrimp on this fly either.
> 
> I got a few gift cards from Bass Pro that I need to cash in, so I'm going to drive over there tomorrow and try a few rotary models out.


Sorry to hear that it didn't work out for you man, at least you only wasted like $10. Haha. Hopefully you find one that better suits your needs!

On a side note, I wouldn't mind upgrading to a rotary vise, I just haven't found a pattern that I can't tie on mine yet. Then again, I usually stick with relatively simple stuff. A rotary vise would be a lot more convenient though... maybe I'll look into ordering one here soon.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Get the Peak :yes:! I have a Renzetti traveler works well, I don't think BP has it but they have the Peak.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Regal all the way. Tough, sturdy, simple. Not technically a "rotary" but will work that way if you need it to. Had mine 16 years and still love it.


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

Since you bought a cheap junk vise first tells me you do have a budget. Regal are nice but not a drop in the bucket. I started with a Griffin Spider and a couple years later got the Renzetti Traveler SW (salt water) off ebay for well under retail and I tie flies up to 5/0. Most are number 2-2/0. The better you like your vise the more you will want to tie.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

saltybum said:


> Since you bought a cheap junk vise first tells me you do have a budget. Regal are nice but not a drop in the bucket. I started with a Griffin Spider and a couple years later got the Renzetti Traveler SW (salt water) off ebay for well under retail and I tie flies up to 5/0. Most are number 2-2/0. The better you like your vise the more you will want to tie.


No budget. I just don't believe that the most expensive tool is always the best.

I'm going to be tying Clousers, Deceivers, a few Gurglers, and some Crystal Shrimp. I need the rotary function for the shrimp. 

I had planned on picking one up at Bass Pro in Destin last week, but I didn't like their rotary vise. I will be in Birmingam soon and I will see what I can find at Deep South Outfitters.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Anything in particular you didn't like about their rotary? I have 0 experience and don't know enough to have any expectations.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

I've had a traveler for about 15 years and have tied everything thing on it from teeny tiny midges in Colorado to clousers for the salt. Never had a complaint with it.


----------

